# TT55 power loss



## GVTT55 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a TT55 that was purchased in 2003. My tractor starts up and runs full power for about 20min then slowly dies. I have done the following:
1. drained full tank, replaced with new fuel
2. blown out full line from pump line to tank to make sure filter in needle valve is clean.
3. replaced full filter.
4. cleaned air filter and removed it during the 20 min to see if it was the problem. 
5. cleaned drop filter in pump primer
6. have not cleaned injectors or replaced fuel pump.

What am I missing? only 670 miles on tractor. Please help


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

You most likely have something floating in the fuel tank that's blocking the strainer and restricting fuel delivery. It's not uncommon for bactreia to grow in diesel tanks that have water contaminated fuel. the bacteria grow at the water /fuel interface. Try draining the tank through the strainer and line that comes out of the tank. If the stariner clogs before the tank empties, you've found the problem.

o you have a a separate water separator on yout tractor? If so check that for water and also clogging. Don't suspect theinjector pump or the injectors and don't mess with them. Make sure your tank is not contaminated and that it's capable of delivering fuel to the lift pump.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Check the basics first before messing with injectors or pump. Ideally you should instal a pressure gauge after your fuel lift pump to see the fuel pressure supplied to the pump. Not sure what kind of pressure your tractor should have. An other tip: remove the tank lid when tractor is running. If breather is not working a vacuum can build in the tank. Let me know what you find.


----------

